# my first experiences in the dark room



## electricalperson (Mar 11, 2010)

i made a darkroom out of the bathroom.  it was completly lightproof.  i made some nice prints but i need to get better.  the first print had a lot of grain and i believe it was over exposed.  and all my negatives had scratches and dust on them  once i process the negatives i will cut them and put them in a protective sleeve until i am ready to use them.  i also learned i need to get a grain focuser to help me focus better.  its very easy to make a print and pretty fun too!


----------



## electricalperson (Mar 11, 2010)

i was a little afraid at first to attempt to make prints.  once i decided to do it, it turned out to be a great idea and now i have lots of fun!  i am going to perfect it and hopefully become good at it.  i will scan photos i do sometime


----------



## ann (Mar 11, 2010)

you have now entered the "magical kingdom"

have fun


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 11, 2010)

ann said:


> you have now entered the "magical kingdom"
> 
> have fun



:thumbup:


----------

